# TJ Western unimount



## chuckyj95 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a Western Unimount on my 1995 YJ. I am looking for a mount for a TJ so my father can use the plow when I am at work. We are not haveing much luck if anyone has any leads let me know thanks.

Chuck


----------



## Tahoe96Ss (Sep 17, 2009)

Here try these guys www.storksplows.com. They have new and used ones. I just built one my self.


----------

